# Sandboy not your average Santana 22



## sandboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi guy's Sandboy's was built in Sydney in 1973 she is a santana 22 and because we no longer have enough of these yacht's in Sydney to class race and to keep up with similar yachts my size I have some what changed her the new mast is 1.5 meter's higher and carries an etchell spinnaker, a 16foot skiff genacker, a fully battened roached main. I use an etchell headsail as my no3 and then my 1&2 are built for her as etchell's are classed raced I can pick up 1 season old sail's cheaply the inside has been stripped out and rebuilt using lightweight materials so she's not your average santana as you can see. I'm 59yrs young didn't start sailing until 83 have done 17 Sydney To Hobarts and many other ocean races to many to include here, on many types of yachts, I'll stop learning about sailing when the place me in the ground there is alway's something new and interesting once your hooked if you want a woman companion the add should read Wanted Woman With yacht Send Photo Of Yacht Good and great sailing everyone cheers Kerry


----------

